# Spalten dividieren



## Guest (20. Aug 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine ganz normale Tabelle mit html erstellt (1 Zeile, 3 Spalten). Jetzt möchte ich, dass der eingegebene Wert in Spalte 1 durch den Wert in Spalte 2 geteilt wird und das Ergebnis automatisch in Spalte 3 ausgegeben wird. 

Ich habe gehört, dass geht mit Javascript! Hat vielleicht einer ein Script für mich. Selbst schreiben kann ich nämlicht nicht. Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## krey (20. Aug 2005)

Also, du kannst das ganze serverseitig lösen oder auch clientseitig. Da du javascript ansprichst gehe ich davon aus dass du es clientseitig machen möchtest. Ein Script dafür habe ich nicht, da ich es serverseitig lösen würde. Aber du kannst den einzelnen Spalten ID´s geben und sie so mit javascript ansprechen. Guck dir mal auf der selfhtml Seite den Bereich javascript an, er dürfte dich weiterbringen. 

Grüße, Martin


----------



## Guest (20. Aug 2005)

Was meinst du mit Serverseitig? Erläutere das bitte mal und sag mir ggf. wie ichs machen kann, da ich in Java noch überhaupt nicht drin bin. Ich kann nur Scripts in Seiten einbinden, das wars aber auch schon :autsch: 

Danke


----------



## byte (20. Aug 2005)

javascript != java

stell deine frage mal hier: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewforum.php?f=18


----------

